# System fährt nach Umstellung auf SystemD nicht mehr hoch

## xtrace

Hi,

ich habe gestern mein System auf SystemD umgestellt.

Nun habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass das System nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen hochfährt.

Folgender Grub Eintrag (mit init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd) funktioniert nicht:

```

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-4c511b19-15bd-472a-b15e-437c5cedf44c' {

        load_video

        insmod gzio

        insmod part_msdos

        insmod ext2

        set root='hd0,msdos2'

        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  4c511b19-15bd-472a-b15e-437c5cedf44c

        else

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 4c511b19-15bd-472a-b15e-437c5cedf44c

        fi

        echo    'Linux 3.17.7-gentoo wird geladen …'

#       linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.17.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro

        linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.17.7-gentoo init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

}

```

Sobald ich den "alten Eintrag nehme (ohne init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd), fährt das System hoch:

```

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, mit Linux 3.17.7-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.17.7-gentoo-advanced-4c511b19-15bd-472a-b15e-437c5cedf44c' {

                load_video

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos2'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  4c511b19-15bd-472a-b15e-437c5cedf44c

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 4c511b19-15bd-472a-b15e-437c5cedf44c

                fi

                echo    'Linux 3.17.7-gentoo wird geladen …'

                linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.17.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro

        }

```

Nehme ich den "alten" Eintrag (also den zweiten), fährt das System zwar hoch, ist allerdings sehr langsam.

Vorgegangen bin ich nach der offiziellen Gentoo Wiki Anleitung.

Folgend meine Kernel Konfiguration:

http://pastebin.com/dhf6H017

Ich bedanke mich im vorab für eure Hilfe  :Exclamation: 

cu,

xtrace

----------

## alexander_ro

Nicht das ich Ahnung hätte von Systemd der ist so kaputt der könnte von Microsoft sein.

Muss man zum booten nicht immer angeben wo das root Filesystem ist?

```
root=/dev/sda2
```

Es wäre auch nicht schlecht zu wissen welche Fehlermeldungen es gibt oder ab welcher stelle der boot Vorgang abbricht.

----------

## xtrace

Hey,

auch mit Angabe von Root funktioniert es leider nicht:

```

linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.17.7-gentoo root=4c511b19-15bd-472a-b15e-437c5cedf44c ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

```

Log Dateien liegen mir leider keine vor, da ich mit dmsg nichts auslesen (nur die Grub Konfiguration ohne Start von systemd funktioniert) kann und auch sonst anscheinnd nirgends was mitgelogt wird (?).

cu,

xtrace

----------

## alexander_ro

Ich meinte weniger die Logfiles als das was er am Bildschirm ausgibt beim booten und da speziell die letzten Meldungen. Wenn er z.B. das root Filesystem nicht findet sagt einem der Kernel das mit einer Fehlermeldung bevor er den boot Vorgang abbricht.

Der Kernel fängt an zu booten oder findet den grub schon nicht?

----------

## py-ro

Die root Angabe ist in jedem Fall falsch.

Wenn das per UUID sein soll, fehlt das ein UUID= zwischen und eine Initramfs, ohne letzteres kann der Kernel damit nichts anfangen.

Hast du keine Ausgabe auf dem Screen, wenn es nicht funktioniert?

----------

## xtrace

Hey,

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Ich habe nun, wie von euch geschrieben, root anders angegeben:

```

root=/dev/sda2

```

War richtig. nun läuft es korrekt. Nun werde ich mich in die restlichen Sachen einlesen.

Danke!

----------

